# Home made soap



## JCrow (May 31, 2013)

Anyone have any suggestions, techniques, or advice on making soap?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Buy it.Way cheaper and better.Used homemade when I was a kid,my grandmothers made it,and couldn't wait to get home and use the good stuff.I like homemade,hand crafted stuf more than most,but that one I'll pass on.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm with peckerwood on that one--as I recall from long ago, the way home-made lye soap cleaned was by removing a layer of skin, the attached dirt came along for the ride.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Depends on what kind of soap you are talking about. We make our own laundry soap by buying and mixing borax, washing soda, fels naptha soap and purex chrystals for less than $20 and last almost a years worth.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

jm423 said:


> I'm with peckerwood on that one--as I recall from long ago, the way home-made lye soap cleaned was by removing a layer of skin, _the attached dirt came along for the ride_.


That's funny! LOL


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow slip knot.never heard of anyone making laundry soap.That **** is so overpriced it make a lot of sense,and I can't stand the perfume smell in most brands.I bet that'd be good soap for greasy mechanics hands too.Danged if I don't learn something everytime I get on 2Cool.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Depends on what kind of soap you are talking about. We make our own laundry soap by buying and mixing borax, washing soda, fels naptha soap and purex chrystals for less than $20 and last almost a years worth.


So what's the recipe? The wife is interested....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Washing soap recipe: mix a 3 lb box of Arm & Hammer Washing Soda, a 4 lb box of Borax, about a third box of a 4 lb box of Purex crystals and 3 bars of Fels Naptha bar soap. I first cut the Fels bar soap in smaller blocks and chopped in my Ninja or food processor (don't worry, it doesn't make a big mess. I added some of one of the other powders to processor to help keep the bar soap from sticking to sides of processor and chopped one bar at a time using the powders to help. Put in a bucket and lid and shake to mix. Thats it. Makes a bunch for around $20. Takes two tablespoons per wash load and cleans as well as the other soaps we used in past and used some of the well known brands. Even works great in HE machines. One batch can last most all year for less than $20. Only problem was finding the Fels bar soap and Wal Mart was only store we found it at. HEB didn't have it here, but this recipe is getting very popular all over the place. I know several that are using the same.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the recipe Slip. My wife got interested in making soap a while back and found a recipe on the net which she mixed up. I'll show her your recipe for test when her batch runs out.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Problem is once the stores figure that people are making their own, they will raise the prices of what it takes to make it....Just like chicken wings went from 30 cents a pound to 1.00 a pound over night...same thing happened to fajita meat.... Briskets the same thing .....


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I was in Ace Hardware on Aldine Mail Route and they had a box of homemade soap for sale 4.00 per bar. 

I also found a website that shows you haw to make soap and laundry soap. Becky's Homestead has loads of Youtubes on this.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Most recipes I've seen are close to the same. Some add a tub of Oxy Clean also and is probably good also, but recipe without seems to work well. May try with Oxy on another batch, however, that will be a while since I made a batch just last month.
My wife tried to find fault in it, but found no downside and she really liked the pouches that are available in the past, but likes this just fine and WAY less expensive.


----------



## gds (May 22, 2004)

My daughter was making laundry soap like this and it worked very well, but it ended up clogging up our sewer pipes and was very hard to remove from them.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Not sure your location but Hickory Barn on Wilcrest & Southwest Frwy. has vegetable beef & chicken noodle & it is better than homemade-It is the best I have ever had & my mother is 86 & she is extremely proud of her cooking & I am too but she even agrees with me on this-You can buy it by the quart-Hope you live or work close.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Guess I can't read-Sorry I thought you said soup-If you want some soup after you make your soap you now know where to go.


----------

